# Is there a Volvo C30 vs. Mini Cooper S comparison review/post somewhere?



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

I did a search but did not find any. Thanks.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bing330i said:


> I did a search but did not find any. Thanks.


Not sure many mini enthusiasts view the C30 as competition.


----------



## FlowMINI (Sep 4, 2008)

This was the vehicle that they had for us to drive against the Clubmen S last Feb when we went to Vegas for training. I have the notes they gave us at home, i will post some up. I personally did not care for the Volvo at all.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

This is close:

C&D's 2007 lightning Lap had a mini - http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews..._tested_by_c_d/the_lightning_lap_2007_feature

C&D's 2008 lighting lap had a C30 - 
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...lassic_cars/the_lightning_lap_2008_feature__1

For the money, it looks like you just can't beat the new 2009 Cobalt SS. Sure it's a chevy, but it almost beats the M3.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Comparison Test: 2007 Mini Cooper S vs. 2008 Volvo C30

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=122314


----------



## BEAVR (Aug 29, 2008)

best test comparison is to sit and drive both.
While I loved the look of the c30, the rear window looks so much like the old volvos, I found so many disappointing features to the car that the mini won out. I wouldn't have really noticed all of the problems if I had not drove both firsthand though. don't always trust reviews, trust your own judgment.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

I love the C-30's a**. Super sexy.


----------

